# MOREL MUSHROOM BUYERS



## kasinger85 (Mar 5, 2015)

I am from Illinois, but I am taking a trip to Norfolk at the beginning of May. I usually find 10-20 lbs. of morels a year in IL, but the price per lbs. to sell them is very low. If I find a lot this season I was wanting to have a couple contacts down in Norfolk area that would possibly buy some lbs. off me? Does anyone have any contacts for buyers and How much do they usually go for per lbs. down in the Norfolk area?


----------

